

Luciano Pavarotti's Secret to Online Success - dunstad
http://chrisguillebeau.com/3x5/luciano-pavarottis-secret-for-online-success/

======
dunstad
Some singers want the audience to love them. I love the audience. -Luciano
Pavarotti

~~~
giangbiscan
Great post and the quote perfectly sums it up.

